# BELFAST | Titanic Signature Building | U/C



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Titanic Signature Building / Belfast *






Now the building.......


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*

One hundred years after the birth of the world's most famous ship, Titanic Belfast™ is a major new tourism and cultural attraction celebrating the city's maritime heritage.

Constructed at a cost of £97m, the unique architectural design is influenced by several maritime themes, including the forward bow of the RMS Titanic and the insignia of the White Star Line.

The entire external façade is clad in several thousand three-dimensional aluminum plates, creating an awe-inspiring visual appearance, which is further enhanced by reflective pools of water surrounding the base of the structure.

The 14,000 sq.m venue accommodates nine galleries of interactive exhibition space including a dark ride, underwater exploration theatre, recreations of the ship's decks and cabins, and a luxurious conference and banqueting suite whose largest room seats 750 people.

Construction began in May 2009 and is scheduled for completion in March 2012.*




Conor said:


> Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...







official website.

http://www.titanicbelfast.com/the-building.htm


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

hypnotoad24 said:


> ^^
> 
> Love that picture there... imagine it with the towers at City Quays, Odyssey, the ARC and that Olympic apartments thing in view too... awesome!
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Brilliant images of the Titanic building.....on this website.

http://www.donalmccann.com/signatureproject.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

This is really cool!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Amazing cladding!


----------

